# How many of you have quit or plan to over the %20 price cut?



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been thinking it over for a week now and I'm done. I just can't make the math work.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Math doesn't work for me either. I can't see taking normal uber fares anymore unless the dead miles are only a couple miles between rides. Either that or switch cars to a 40 mpg one.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

a 40mpg car will cost you over 30Grand new, aint no reason to go that route. Not for UberX


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

veikveik said:


> a 40mpg car will cost you over 30Grand new, aint no reason to go that route. Not for UberX


Depends on the difference between the value of your trade versus the 40 mpg car. New LE Camry hybrids are 25k at 0% financing for 5 years. Subtract from that the value of whatever you trade in. Factor in any savings from 0% financing if you pay more than that now. If you're within a few k, it might make sense. That could be recouped in 6 months of moderate driving depending on current mpg.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Depends on the difference between the value of your trade versus the 40 mpg car. New LE Camry hybrids are 25k. Subtract from that the value of whatever you trade in. If you're within a few k, it might make sense.


say I dont have any trade ins.

New driver, good credit, I get a new camry. 25K, plus property taxes, etc.

Now I have to make back the 25K+ I got the car for PLUS make a living.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

veikveik said:


> say I dont have any trade ins.
> 
> New driver, good credit, I get a new camry. 25K, plus property taxes, etc.
> 
> Now I have to make back the 25K+ I got the car for PLUS make a living.


Doesn't work in that case. You're better off as is because you save more by not having depreciation of the new car. This would mainly apply to someone with a trade near the price of the 40 mpg car, but only got say 20 mpg now.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

There is a reason why taxi drivers use old, former police crown vics still.
They are about 3-4K OTD at an auction, and they run them into the ground.

But uber doesnt want you to run business in a 10+ year old car


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

veikveik said:


> There is a reason why taxi drivers use old, former police crown vics still.
> They are about 3-4K OTD at an auction, and they run them into the ground.
> 
> But uber doesnt want you to run business in a 10+ year old car


Yep. That's pretty much what you should have with these new rate cuts. You really can't afford any depreciation. The car cost should be kept as low as possible. This is why it seems more and more UberX is gravitating toward being a cab service experience.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Yep. That's pretty much what you should have with these new rate cuts. You really can't afford any depreciation. The car cost should be kept as low as possible. This is why it seems more and more UberX is gravitating toward being a cab service experience.


Maybe Uber should change their motto from "Everyone's Personal Driver" to "Your Cabbie without the Yellow Paint". Its more accurate, but I guess it doesn't have the same sex appeal.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Maybe Uber should change their motto from "Everyone's Personal Driver" to "Your Cabbie without the Yellow Paint". Its more accurate, but I guess it doesn't have the same sex appeal.


Especially since they're hiring cabbies in droves now!


----------

